# 1.4 Beta - wie läuft die so?

## troubadix

Hi,

hat bereits jemand die 1.4er Beta installiert und wie läuft diese

denn so?

Ich wollte morgen die 1.4 draufspielen und denke mal bei der 

Installation hat sich wohl nicht allzuviel geändert oder?

Gruss

Troubadix

PS: oder mache irgendwann ein emerge world ...

----------

## Udo

Ich bin dabei mir ein System mit 1.3.b auf Athlon optimiert zu bauen,das es die 1.4 schon gibt is ja ein Ding.

Ich muss sagen,was ich mit gcc3.1.1 und Performance für ein schub gemerkt habe ist echt geil.

So schnell war KDE nie selbst nicht unter Gento 1.2 auf 686 optimiert.

Finde ich toll,das alles am Kompiler liegt wie schnell ein System ist.

Da sind Linuxer Jahrelang mit angezogener Handbremse gefahren wegen einem kompiler:-)

Gruß Udo

----------

## troubadix

Aber halt noch Beta, die offizielle soll glaub ich auf der Linuxworld gezeigt werden.

Das steht im Verzeichnis der 1.4:

This is a _DEVELOPER ONLY_ pre-release beta of Gentoo Linux 1.4.

**THIS RELEASE MAY NOT WORK FOR YOU; ONLY USE IT IF YOU DON'T MIND TESTING

SOMETHING THAT MAY NOT WORK.  FRIENDLY AND INFORMATIVE BUG REPORTS GREATLY

APPRECIATED (https://bugs.gentoo.org)** (Users grumpy that 1.4_beta doesn't

work will not be tolerated; that's the point; this is a testing release.)

°°YOU WILL PROBABLY HAVE TO REINSTALL IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS, BECAUSE OF ABI

CHANGES IN THE FINAL GCC 3.2!! SO USE OF THIS VERSION IS NOT RECOMMENDED°°

======

Nun ist die Frage, ausprobieren oder nicht  :Wink:  Ich glaub ich werde es wagen...

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Pfff.... Aktuell sein ist zwar schön und gut, vorallem, was Security Fixes angeht, aber manchmal kann mans auch übertreiben.   :Laughing: 

Naja, ich wart mal auf das demnächst erscheinende 1.3 ... da hab ich

ja bereits gcc3.x und das gehört doch eindeutig zu DEM Vorteil für ein

Update.

----------

## denic

Hoffe das die nächsten Wochen einer der beiden Versionen 1.3 oder 1.4

erscheinen wird. 

Kann man dann ohne weiteres sein 1.2 System auf 1.3 oder 4 updaten ?

Sollte doch sicher möglich sein !

Wie würde solch ein update von der Syntax her aussehen ?

Danke

----------

## format c:

Hi,

ich habe die 1.4 beta mal spaßeshalber aud meinem alten PII 266MHz 256MB RAM installiert. stage 1 --> stage 2 : 9 Stunden; stage 2 --> stage 3 : 3 Stunden. Installationsroutine hat sich nicht geändert. Erstaunlicherweise verlief alles problemlos. X und fluxbox laufen gut. Nmap und netcat waren auch problemlos. Gnome compiled noch.   :Very Happy:   Sieht bisher gut aus. 

Ich jedenfalls bin sehr angenehm überrascht wie weit die 1.4 beta schon ist. Hatte eigentlich mit massiven Problemen gerechnet, aber davon bisher keine Spur. Ziemlich genial gemacht, denke ich.

edit:

Installation von evolution, iptraf, gnome2.0.2 und mozilla-1.0-r4 (mozilla-1.0-r3 machte Probleme) verlief ohne Schwierigkeiten.Last edited by format c: on Sun Aug 11, 2002 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kaasja

Läuft hervorragend.

Nur OpenOffice macht halt Probleme, aber das kennt man ja.  :Laughing: 

Ciao,

Karsten

----------

## brat

[quote="denic"]Hoffe das die nächsten Wochen einer der beiden Versionen 1.3 oder 1.4

erscheinen wird. 

Kann man dann ohne weiteres sein 1.2 System auf 1.3 oder 4 updaten ?

Sollte doch sicher möglich sein !

Wie würde solch ein update von der Syntax her aussehen ?

Danke[/quote]

ich denke die sollten die 1.3 version auslassen und sich voll auf die 1.4 konzentrieren. der gcc 3.1 hat doch einigen probleme. ich denke die grossen distries werden auch erst den gcc 3.2 benutzen....

----------

## MaHejn

apropos gcc, auf welcher version basiert denn die beta 1.4?

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## kaasja

sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version Available: 3.2_pre

      Latest version Installed: 3.2_pre

      Homepage: http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html

      Description: Modern GCC C/C++ compiler

Und es rast! Ich hatte vorher 1.3b mit gcc3.1.1, das ging schon schnell, aber jetzt ...

Ciao,

Karsten

----------

## MaHejn

wow, ich bin beeindruckt und werde dann auch noch auf die 1.4 final warten ...

----------

## darge0flex

Ich hab bei mir die 1.4er drauf und bin echt schwer beeindruckt! Läuft alles bestens: X, fluxbox, gnome, gimp, etc. Ließ sich alles ohne Probleme kompilieren. Installation ist genauso wie sonst.

So, und jetzt wird erstmal weiter warcraft3 gezockt...   :Twisted Evil: 

ciao

----------

## format c:

Habe 1.4_beta jetzt auch auf einem K7 installiert. stage1 --> stage2: 2h; stage2 --> stage3 50min.  Installation verlief problemlos.

Yo und das geht wirklich gut ab. Starte z.B. gnome (X mit nvidia-Treibern) jetzt in 6 sec. Vorher 10 sec (gentoo_1.2). 

greetz

----------

## dad

Wird es wirklich eine 1.3 UND eine 1.4 geben, oder ist das nicht eher so wie den geraden und ungeraden Kernelversionen?

----------

## Konfuzius

 *dad wrote:*   

> Wird es wirklich eine 1.3 UND eine 1.4 geben, oder ist das nicht eher so wie den geraden und ungeraden Kernelversionen?

 

Ich denke, dass es sich wie mit den Kernelversionen verhält. Die Version 1.3 ist der Entwicklungsteil und 1.4 wird der echte Release werden..

----------

## xpender

 *dad wrote:*   

> Wird es wirklich eine 1.3 UND eine 1.4 geben, oder ist das nicht eher so wie den geraden und ungeraden Kernelversionen?

 

Ich schätze mal 1.3 wird Stable releasen (1.3 läuft aktuell auf gcc 3.1). 1.4 wird wohl auch Stable releasen, aber das dauert da gcc 3.2 in Alpha ist. Mal ganz abgesehen, das es nur Versionen des ISO Images sind. emerge rsync und vieleicht mal auf neues Profil wechseln und emerge -up world oder für Leute die alles neu haben wollen emerge -e world und fertig. Aus 1.1 -> 1.3. Es ist wirklich sinnlos, nur wegen neuer Version neuinstallieren. Neuinstallieren lohnt sich wohl erst bei wirklich großen "Sprüngen" und vieleicht bei überladenem System.

----------

## Diewie

 *xpender wrote:*   

>  *dad wrote:*   Wird es wirklich eine 1.3 UND eine 1.4 geben, oder ist das nicht eher so wie den geraden und ungeraden Kernelversionen? 
> 
> Ich schätze mal 1.3 wird Stable releasen (1.3 läuft aktuell auf gcc 3.1). 1.4 wird wohl auch Stable releasen, aber das dauert da gcc 3.2 in Alpha ist. Mal ganz abgesehen, das es nur Versionen des ISO Images sind. emerge rsync und vieleicht mal auf neues Profil wechseln und emerge -up world oder für Leute die alles neu haben wollen emerge -e world und fertig. Aus 1.1 -> 1.3. Es ist wirklich sinnlos, nur wegen neuer Version neuinstallieren. Neuinstallieren lohnt sich wohl erst bei wirklich großen "Sprüngen" und vieleicht bei überladenem System.

 

gcc 3.2 ist nicht in Alpha. Der Release war gestern oder vorgestern. (Weiß gar nicht mehr... verdammte Ferien  :Smile:  ) Also würde ich darauf tippen das die 1.3 Die frühen betas von der 1.4 waren und dann 1.4 als stable released wird. Ich hoffe, dass das bald sein wird.

Diewie

----------

## TheDodger

Ich habe die 1.4beta genommen und mit dem releasten gcc3.2 komplett aufgesetzt.

Läuft sauber und stabil und nicht ein problem war in Sicht!  :Smile: 

So ist doch alles in Butter ...

[edit]

naja, cdbakeoven lässt sich nicht kompilieren ... muß ich mich nach was anderem umschauen.

[/edit]

----------

## Schmolch

ich hab hier zwei gut funktionierende 1.3b, aber bei 1.4beta hab ich kein bootstrap geschafft, auch nicht mit den billigst-möglichen flags.

Aber wenn die final rauskommt werd ichs natürlich sofort nochmal probieren :=)

Tschüss,

Schmolch

----------

## TheDodger

 *Schmolch wrote:*   

> ich hab hier zwei gut funktionierende 1.3b, aber bei 1.4beta hab ich kein bootstrap geschafft, auch nicht mit den billigst-möglichen flags.

 

In irgendeinem anderen (engl.) Thread stand dieser Tip:

_bevor_ dem bootstrap und gleich nach dem enpacken des stage-files ein emerge rsync und emerge -e world machen, damit sofort der neue gcc3.2 installiert wird.

danach nocheinmal ein emerge rsync und ein emerge system

danach sollte ein bootstrap funktionieren.

Bei mir klappte es jedenfalls so.

----------

## thiel@baerkatalog.de

Hallo.

Habe gerade die Installation von Gentoo Linux 1.4 abgeschlossen. Keine Probleme, nur ein sauschnelles System.

Übrigens ist GCC 3.2 eine fehlerbereinigte Version von 3.1. Weil aber die ABI geändert wurde mußte eine neue Versionsnummer her.

Grüße. Gert.

----------

## MaHejn

es tut sich was - sofern ich es richtig beobachtet habe, wurde die 1.3 vom server entfernt. nun haben wir nur noch die 1.2 und die 1.4_beta, die hoffentlich in den nächten tagen final geht!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> es tut sich was - sofern ich es richtig beobachtet habe, wurde die 1.3 vom server entfernt. nun haben wir nur noch die 1.2 und die 1.4_beta, die hoffentlich in den nächten tagen final geht! 

 

*gg*

dafür wurde ein Verzeichnis 1.1a angelegt. Was auch immer dich dahinter verbergen mag...

MfG

Fritz

----------

## MaHejn

dahinter verbergen sich die einzelnen stages fürt sparc - ich bin wirklich froh zu hören, dass gentoo platformübergreifend angeboten wird. eine eigenschaft, die dem system wirklich gut steht!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## Ishamael

ich werde am wochenende auch mal die 1.4 auf meinem notebook installieren. hab noch keine erfahrungen mit gcc 3.x (habe noch gentoo 1.2 am laufen), aber bin schon sehr gespannt  :Smile: +

gruß ishamael

----------

